# Trump's plans to stop Covid 19



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Plan......not America first.....Trump first, then America. uke: uke: why campaign rallies every week during a severe pandemic. Where NO ONE is following CDC suggestions of 6 feet apart and wear masks. Not happening. Trump doesn't care how many of us die as long as he wins re-election. :******: :******: :******:

Where is his plan to combat this disease? You conservatives tell me what it is. Can't think of any plans????..I'll tell you what they are.....

Lets slow down testing so I don't look so bad.

Lets open up everything so the economy doesn't look bad for me to get re-elected.

Heck.....I'm the president I don't have to wear a face mask.

Lets have lot's of political rallies with full houses. I don't care if you get sick and die. In fact "you will have to sign a waiver not to sue me if you do get the disease."

By the way.....it's been almost 4 years......where is all this money Mexico is going to give us to build that wall we heard about EVERY time he opened his mouth in 2016? Another mouthfull of Bull from the King of Bull.

He is pouting like a baby because he didn't sign up for this and after 3-4 months of being no help at all, he still doesn't know what to do about it. And this is the guy who should lead our country for another 4 years? Give me a break. :shake: :shake: :shake:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

They attack Trump gor campaigning because they want to continue hiding Biden in the basement. Biden has advanced dementia and is only a straw man candidate. He doesnt have a chance debating Trump so they need an excuse to keep him hiden. Remember Hillary was given questions ahead of time. If they have a virtual debate not only will Biden be given the questions ahead of time, he will be given the answeres to read off a teleprompter.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I guess we shall see about the debating when they happen this fall won't we.

You haven't answered my main topic here.....where is Trump's plan for this Pandemic other than slow down testing and open up the country to save his election chances....HE HAS NO PLAN AFTER 4 MONTHS OF DEATH.

This is what Manitoba did at the beginning of this thing and they have few cases. This is a plan.

"They hired more public health nurses who worked 24/7 chasing down contacts and tracing all possible sources, very aggressively , at the beginning of all this , and we were able to isolate and contain cases. Having a province-wide, coordinated effort meant that we nipped it in the bud.. We worked hard in being able to start containment prior to it spreading much farther than the city."


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Is it up to the president to baby sit us all. We have te CDC involved to support the states, and not every state wants the same thing. Coumo would like to blame the feds, but he was the idiot that out covid patients in nursing homes. That took super stupidity. No let the liberal states do as they wish, and the conservatives as they wish. Much of this is scare tactics to get fraudulent mail voting. The second wave will be terrible just two weeks before election. If Biden won te virus would miraculously disappear.


----------



## Resky (Aug 13, 2012)

> where is Trump's plan for this Pandemic other than slow down testing


I don't think anyone with more than two functioning brain cells would see that comment as anything other than a joke. Maybe a poorly worded joke but a joke nevertheless. oke:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Trump was on Hannity last night and talked about his comment o stop testing. I do not remember his exact eords, but he strongly suggested that people who took it at face value were not intelligent people, but rather looking for a reason to c ondemn and grasping at straws. He said what people should have grasped is the spike is not a product of opening up, but a product of greatly increased testing.

If one of the late night not so funny boys had said it the left woulg giggle. If Trump said things are changing, the sun is going to come up in the west tomorrow morning the fools on the left would take it seriouse. They would be screaming follow the science. Who looks like the dunce? :homer: :homer:


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

KEN W said:


> I guess we shall see about the debating when they happen this fall won't we.
> 
> You haven't answered my main topic here.....where is Trump's plan for this Pandemic other than slow down testing and open up the country to save his election chances....HE HAS NO PLAN AFTER 4 MONTHS OF DEATH.
> 
> ...


And the Democrats plan is what ??? Keep everyone locked up while they spend 10 or 20 trillion dollars which will change nothing???? Honestly this like many things is a no win situation for ANY president...


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Resky said:


> > where is Trump's plan for this Pandemic other than slow down testing
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone with more than two functioning brain cells would see that comment as anything other than a joke. Maybe a poorly worded joke but a joke nevertheless. oke:


Guess your buddy Trump has only 2 brain cells. Maybe only 1. . He SAID ON CAMERA " I don't kid." . He makes all kinds of STUPID remarks.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

dakotashooter2 said:


> KEN W said:
> 
> 
> > I guess we shall see about the debating when they happen this fall won't we.
> ...


And the Democrats plan is what ??? Keep everyone locked up while they spend 10 or 20 trillion dollars which will change nothing???? Honestly this like many things is a no win situation for ANY president...[/quote

They don't need a plan. They aren't running the country. The clown in the White House is. Besides Any plan is better than Trump's no plan at all.

I can ask you a completely different question.

Obama Care has been there for 12 years. Republicans want to repeal it. Where is the Republican plan to replace it? They have had TWEVE YEARS.!!!!! Show it to me.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I know the Republican plan.....let's keep 12 million people with out insurance. And let the rest of us pay for them through higher insurance premiums.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Ken are there more people with insurance now than pre Obama? I doubt it. The insurance premium for my son has tripled since Obamacare. 12 million you say? Show me the raw data before some dishonest liberal statistician messed with it.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> Lets open up everything so the economy doesn't look bad for me to get re-elected.


This is exactly why he wants to open back up the economy. It is selfish of him for his re-election bid. It is his strongest positive he can "flaunt" to the public because they all can see what happened.

But he also wants people to not be suckling on the goverments teet. Also to get tax dollars flowing IN not OUT. He wants people to get back as "normal" as they can.



> Lets slow down testing so I don't look so bad.


This is a Bull [email protected] getting pushed by the media. What he is doing is letting the States and Private companies take over the testing. Actually testing is increasing more than "decreasing". FEMA is now working hand and hand with States. FEMA is now there to assist not run testing. So the "slow down" testing is bull crap being pushed by the media and people who want to make this virus "POLITICAL". Do you want me to talk about the MN testing numbers by private companies compared to Goverment Run... it is on the website of MN DEP of Health Talking about Testing... EXTERNAL LABS are going about 13,000 a day while MN DEPT of Health are doing 1,000. But lets not get hung up on facts.... oke: BTW... i am sure the media will explode that today in MN there is about 500 "new" cases... but they also processed 14500 tests... which is about a 3.5% infection rate... still less than what the average is over the whole time period and decreasing. :bop: But the media wont tell you these numbers just the 500 new cases.... uke:

Now you ask what his plan was... well you want me to list the things he did...

1. Got testing rolling and now it is going full steam
2. mass production of ventilators
3. mass production of ICU beds
4. mass production of masks, especially for for medical staff,N85 or was it N95?? (granted people are not wearing these in public)
5. The medical ship if needed (look what happened in NYC)
6. Trying to push laws to help workers in the medical field and what not.... remember the bills stonewalled by Pelosi :bop: 
7. Other relief bills.... again remember Pelosi wouldn't debate them or bring them to vote and held them hostage. :bop: 
8. Give more control to the States because they are the ones with the "boots on the ground"... see above about testing.
9. Got the regulations cut or loosened to get a vaccine to market ASAP.... did you forget about that one.... oke: 
10. Gave the guidelines to the states on how to reopen.... but remember it is up to the states to do those. otherwise he is a "Dictator"..... oke:

Lets not forget how the States let riots, protests, mass funeral services for someone who isn't even in that state, etc. That isn't TRUMPS FAULT... but if the virus has an outbreak it will be his fault.... uke:



> Heck.....I'm the president I don't have to wear a face mask.


This one is STUPID all the way around.

#1 Is stupid to make this a hot button issue when it is coming out that it really isn't that "helpful" but is more of a placebo affect. Because the facts are it wont help you not to get it. It will help to "possibly" not spread it. Only ones that are almost fool proof are the N85 or N95 type masks which are mainly reserved for the medical field so we don't have a shortage. The cloth ones everyone is wearing they say isn't as helpful as people think. But at least it is something. :thumb:

#2 It is stupid that he wont just wear one to show solidarity for the nation.... not divide it on such a stupid issue.

#3 It is stupid of the media and his political rivals to be pushing this topic. Like I stated it has come out that wearing a mask will not "cure" this problem. It wont "stop" it. It really doesn't do that much other than as a precaution. It is like having my house locked wont stop someone from breaking in... it might just slow them down is all.



> Lets have lot's of political rallies with full houses. I don't care if you get sick and die. In fact "you will have to sign a waiver not to sue me if you do get the disease."


I thought CNN and MSNBC reported that his rallies were not "full houses" and were "failures".... oke:

Also do I need to go over it again about the waiver situation.... this is new and isn't on any "hold harmless" verbage on the back of tickets, aggreements, etc. So to protect venues, speakers, bands, entertainment, etc... they will be requiring waivers. But I already talked about this in another thread. The world is changing... in real estate now they came out with a COVID agreement, city's are making waivers because of COVID or are changing the way they let people use spaces, I am sure with sporting events on the back of tickets now you will see a COVID type wording.



> where is all this money Mexico is going to give us to build that wall we heard about EVERY time he opened his mouth in 2016?


HMMMM.... the new trade agreement??? Making it so it isn't so one sided. But yeah the "they will pay for it"... it isn't so clear how that is happening or isn't happening. The way he stoked the crowds people thought Mexico would just write a check for it. Which if people knew how goverment worked (which they dont) they would know the only way that would happen is by trade deals and taxes on imports/exports. :thumb:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Very good Chuck.

I was wiring a backup camera into my camper and the wires came loose from the new plug. That put me in a crap mood, but then I heard a humorous comment that perked me back up.

"Voting for Biden because you dont like Trump is like eating s#it because you dont like broccoli."


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

And to touch base back on the "mask" fiasco going on.

The same people who are going around and saying.... I dont need to wear a mask it is my right! Then try to barge into a store where that store is implementing a policy about wearing a mask. They are morons. The same "right" you are screaming about is the same "right" as the store has to enforce the use of masks.

Your major "right" or influence would be choose a store that doesn't enforce the mask if it is that big of an issue. Other than looking like an "A$$" and being confrontational. But the sad part is that is how our society thinks they "make" a difference.

A "dress code" is not a protected class. Certain Schools, businesses, golf courses, restaurants, etc all have dress codes. Then it is up to those places to "enforce" them fairly and not pick and choose....ie: if you only make "minorities" wear something and not others... that is discrimination. :thumb:

But the whole mask thing is stupid and a political HACK JOB by everyone who brings it up... either the "enforcement" of making everyone wear a mask... to the people screaming... IT IS MY RIGHT NOT TO WEAR ONE and then barging into places. Or the People going up to others and "shaming" them to wear a mask. It is all BS on all aspects of that. :bop:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

https://twitter.com/RepDanCrenshaw/stat ... 6373744649

This is what the Dem's are doing....

Listen to this video.... oke:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Plainsman said:


> Very good Chuck.
> 
> I was wiring a backup camera into my camper and the wires came loose from the new plug. That put me in a crap mood, but then I heard a humorous comment that perked me back up.
> 
> "Voting for Biden because you dont like Trump is like eating s#it because you dont like broccoli."


I like broccoli. Have it growing in my garden. I still won't vote for the fool in the Whitehouse. This country can't stand another 4 years of the sh*t he he tries to pull on us.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> This country can't stand another 4 years of the sh*t he he tries to pull on us.


Please explain the "bad" stuff he has "pulled" on the country?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Chuck Smith said:


> > This country can't stand another 4 years of the sh*t he he tries to pull on us.
> 
> 
> Please explain the "bad" stuff he has "pulled" on the country?


  Other than not pampering liberal ***** as if they were four year old children. oke:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

https://bluntforcetruth.com/news/now-ev ... -cdc-says/



> The Center for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) is essentially setting policy across the country, endlessly putting out a stream of so-called facts (that they then revise or rescind).
> 
> Their latest update on COVID-19, posted on Tuesday, is a real doozy. Here's what the CDC said in a section headlined: What do your results mean?
> 
> ...


This shows you we are not getting accurate reporting. the CDC has stated that they wont have true numbers for years after they sift thru everything. So again...dont believe the media hype.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I have to be honest about this "what's Trumps plan" bs. This is a typical liberal take care of me attitude. Liberals need to grow up and get a grip. Is a president supposed to solve all your problems? Let the federal agencies help the states. We are not helpless babes. I'm sick of people who whine take care of me. I can just barely contain myself when I see this weak minded bs.

Edit: I first colony tried a commune type (socialist) type of leadershipo and it didn't work. What makes modern fools think it will?


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

> They don't need a plan. They aren't running the country. The clown in the White House is. Besides Any plan is better than Trump's no plan at all.


They don't need a plan? This is going to spill over past an election they hope to win. I'd hope they have a plan.... They do have a plan lock everyone up and spend spend spend...&#8230;Then let us out and tax, tax, tax.

Im not sure you can compare Manitoba to the US in general. it's more like one of our rural states.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

You are correct on this one...

If Trump came out today and said... I am making it MANDATORY that everyone wears a mask.

1. You would see the media say... DICTATOR, TYRANT, INFRINGING ON OUR RIGHTS...
2. You would see Pelosi, Schummer, etc. Not wearing masks and saying... SEE TRUMP IS A DICTATOR, TYRANT, ETC.

Everyone is making everything so political and trying to create an US vs Them mentality. Also they are making it hard to talk or have a discussion on any issues because people will blow up and go off the rails. They will call people commies, racists, etc. People think now that you can't disagree on politics with out being an "enemy". It is what is getting portraited by the media. Honestly look at it. If a black person comes out and states.... I am with Trump... they are labeled and down graded by everyone. If a white person disagrees with a black person... they are "Racist"... WTF... this is crazy.

What is happening is people can't take personal responsibility. Like I stated before about if someone wants to wear a mask... great good for them. If someone doesn't... same goes to them. If a business wants to enforce a "mask" policy... good for them. I dont feel it is "my right" to go into that store if I am not wearing a mask. I can chose to listen to the rules they want to do or i can shop elsewhere. With todays world... you can shop on line, have things delivered to home or curb side pick up. Food can come from 90% of the restaurants to your door in some area's with UBER EATS and GRUB HUB. Granted the outstate places don't have those option. But I am sure they will walk it out to your car during all of this. But people dont want to take personal responsibility. They would rather point fingers and scream.

BTW... did you see in Portland last night ANTIFA and BLM burned down a statue of an Elk... I didn't know Elk could be racist. oke: But you see... people are saying they only want to "tear down" "racist" statues.... nope... they want to just destroy and create anarchy. :bop:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Im not sure you can compare Manitoba to the US in general. it's more like one of our rural stat es.


 Manitoba yes, but go east where costume wearing girlyboy Trudeau is at and it's more like Kandiastan a Russian state, or Massachusetts, or Kalifornia, or for that matter the peoples republic of Minnesota. :rollin: Excluding the north half of Minnesota of course. 

Edit: You know those crap hole countries Trump was talking about? Cuomo and de Blasio will turn New York city into a cesspool.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> Edit: You know those crap hole countries Trump was talking about? Cuomo and de Blasio will turn New York city into a cesspool.


Soon we will be calling in Snake to help with NYC...


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I am becoming aware that there were two types of pioneers that settled here on the plains. My ancestors came on foot, horseback, covered wagon, Red River cart etc. The other group must have come later and they come in aircondition something or other that someone else bought for them. They also gave them a gas card and a plan before they left. Most of them settled in the south where they could enslave another race to work for them. Since that's outdated they now enslave through taxes because they still don't want to support themselves.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Trump....."We have some areas where we are putting out the flames and fires and it's working out well. It is being handled."

50,000 new case just today. Florida going over 10,000 for the first time. Cases surging. 26 states reporting rising number of people in hospitals. ICU's at 100% in Houston. Texas governor makes wearing masks manditory

What planet is this fool living on. Or maybe he is blind, deaf, and dumb.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Ken you didnt watch the video Chuck posted did you?

https://twitter.com/NicoleArbour/status ... 7883514880

The left is finding every way possible to inflate the numbers. They dont like the economic recovery. Keep the public frightened, keep them poor, keep them ignorant, and keep them under their thumb.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Ken....

Some reading for you...

https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-nc ... rview.html



> A positive test result shows you may have antibodies from an infection with the virus that causes COVID-19. However, there is a chance a positive result means that you have antibodies from an infection with a virus from the same family of viruses (called coronaviruses), such as the one that causes the common cold.


That is from the CDC itself. So some of the positive tests are for the common cold. Remember now people who are not showing signs are getting tested. Also "anti-Body" tests are being done. Which means they are counted as "cases" but the people are not spreading it. oke: So again Media is lying to us.

Here is more talking about TX ICU numbers and HOUSTON...

https://redirect.viglink.com/?format=go ... 01bfe5ff14

Also the link plainsman posted... I will post again...

https://redirect.viglink.com/?format=go ... 7883514880

Then how about this link stating how hospitals are "reporting" things...

https://redirect.viglink.com/?format=go ... pital-case

Now below is a link to Elon Musk and a Prof from Stanford talking about the misguided numbers.






They are talking about 5% could be false positives getting reported if not more. That is 137,000 cases added to the total. I know that isn't a lot when you talk about 2.7 Million cases. But it shows you the data getting fed to us isn't accurate. Then throw in the fact about the about the common cold and the anti body testing going on. We are getting lied to.

Why isn't the media and people reporting the "INFECTION RATE". This is more accurate than anything and should help people make personal decisions. Because if the "infection rate" is at a 40% of the people getting tested..... that is a HUGE RISK... but if it is at a 3% rate it doesn't seem as risky.

We are not getting all the accurate INFO out there. :bop:

I will still state we need to take this COVID stuff seriously but we are getting lied too.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

If all you guys are saying is true, whyaren't those facts out there? As far as not being true and blaming Democrats.....that is just the opinion of the far right Republicans. I don't trust them any more than you don't trust the left. They are just spouting lies.

Trump is only about himself. He could care less about the rest of. That is why he is so far behind Biden in almost ALL polls. He is even starting to lose some of his base.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

He is behind Biden in the pools almost the same as with Hillary. and its because the same media that lies about Corona19 lies about polls. Trump will beat Biden with a wider margin than he beat Hillary.

It was interesting Wednesday night on FOX. They had a vuy on who scored 24 out of 26 of the last elections he predicted. He predicted Trump in 2016 long before anyone else. He predictes Trump in 2020 and thinks there is nothing anyone can do to stop him.

Ken maybe you dont trust the right, but look at the evidence zbout who is lying. Remember all the we got him now posts you had and believed. More than a dozen durring the hoax impeachment, and before the Russian collusion, and after the Ukrain lie. How many times must you be decieved before you stop believing the left? I dont really believe either side. I normally have more trust in whatever the media attacks.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Ken,

I quoted directly from the CDC. One link was from a news station in HOUSTON. Those are not "right wing".

Then stuff was backed up by the right wing or right leaning media. Interesting how much I read on CNN is total BS or wrong. Remember how I kept stating they said MN was "rising"... .then I show you the numbers from the MN Dept of Health and it shows a totally different story. Interesting isn't it.... oke:

Now something I just read from USA Today....

Remember how everyone is saying USA is leading in deaths (we are in total cases of death)... but they dont tell you the percentage or the "death" rate. Here is the states they said... with out breaking it down into a percentage. USA have 2.7 Million cases and 128,000 Deaths. The world or "globally" there is 10.2 Million cases and 521,000 deaths..... That is a percentage for the USA of 4.7% death rate. The world or "globally"... 5.1% Interesting isn't it. Plus add in the fact that the USA is out pacing the world in testing per population. But again I cant find a total number of people tested for the USA. Because they you know the infection rate. But you dont see that at all now in the media.... oke:

Again we need to take all of this seriously and we need to take all the data into account. Everyone needs to the decide personally what to think of the matter and make your own personal decision. Dont let the goverment do it for you! :bop:

So let me break down something using MN.... and this is how I am looking at this.... I am in my 40's, over weight, family history of diabetes, family history of heart problems, I have a desk job, etc. So yeah... I am sure I have some unknown pre-existing things.

But in MN right now we have about a 6% infection rate. So 6 out of 100 people have COVID or had COVID (this is from the start of data collection in March...rates have changed to about 3% for month of June). If you get Covid you have a 4% chance of dying.... (MN Death Rate is 4% again for the whole data collection period starting in March). But that death rate is for the whole... so people in assisted living/nursing care is included. If you take those people out of the equation....that means only 315 people have died from Covid in MN.... which brings the death rate of people "walking around normally" to .85%.... yes less than 1%. So take all of this into consideration. It is about the same chance of me getting into a car accident. Just stating facts.... all of this is on the MN Department of health Website and all I did was the math. So you cant say it is a right wing or left wing media. :thumb:

Again I would love to dig up the numbers on this for other states but don't have the time and when I have tried the websites are not the easiest to follow for numbers like MN website is or report all the statistics.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

https://edition.cnn.com/2020/07/02/heal ... ium=social

So now it is coming back out that Hydrocychloroquine was helpful.... And if CNN is producing this it must have really worked wonders.... oke: Because it would be giving Trump a little credit... :beer:


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

That study had one major flaw.
The protocol set a date for the end of the study.
Anyone still in hospital at the end of the study was dropped from the data set.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Canuck if I learned anything as a biologist its that every study has an end even when its a government study. As curiouse people we always feel like there are loose ends and we want to know what happens next. Kind of like death I guess.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Here is my whole take on the malaria drug fiasco/debate...

What did other people have to gain by down playing it? Big Pharma, Bill Gates, etc. Remember the malaria drug has been around for years and has a pretty low price point. If a "new" drug comes out people can set a price on it. That is what needs to be also looked at.

Also I am sure there will be a new drug that comes out that actually does even more than the malaria drug or in a quicker time table. But use what we got now is my take on this issue.


----------

